
Google Maps may soon show how difficult parking is near your destination - SimplyUseless
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/01/google-maps-may-soon-show-how-difficult-parking-is-near-your-destination/
======
tedmiston
Great feature. I use an app for finding coffee shops that collects similar
info (only about coffee shops) but it's nice to be able to know in advance if
parking near a place is free / paid, street / lot, easy / difficult.

One challenge here is that the difficulty probably varies by time of day and
day of week.

